# Torsky's Aquatic Zoo saying Hi From Guelph Ontario



## Torsky's Aquatic Zoo

Hey Everyone,
I'm new too the forum but it's Fantastic!!!
My names Michael J Torsky...on Dec 4th I opened a LFS in Guelph Ontario....Piranha,SA Goodies and Cichlids is my passion
Thought I would join and see what people are keepin,using too treat disease and what water chemistry people are keepin!
Thanxs for having me and looking forward too lotsa postin!

Cheers
Metal Maniac
Michael J Torsky
Torsky's Aquatic Zoo


----------



## Carlito

Hello and welcome Torsky's Aquatic Zoo!

Congrats on opening your fish store!


----------



## pat3612

Congrats on the store and Welcome


----------



## dl88dl

Welcome to GTAA and good luck with the lfs

BTW, do you have any red flame piraya?


----------



## Ciddian

Hello and welcome! Thank you for joining! 

I would love to see some pics of your store sometime


----------



## Torsky's Aquatic Zoo

Hi Everyone,
Thanxs for the kind Greets and Congrats! 
I am going too work my tail off too bring the best quality fish at the best possible price too the greater area!

Here's a linc too my website...

http://torskysaquaticzoo.yolasite.com/

Stocklist is updated every second day or so...I get new specimens in all the time...I order what I can and post prices of what arrives..as for special orders ,I will not be able too do these for a few months till I get a flow and rithum going

Cheers everyone and hope too see you at the Zoo! 

Cheers
Metal Maniac
Michael J Torsky
Torsky's Aquatic Zoo


----------



## gucci17

Oh another store nice! Congrats and welcome to the forum Torsky!

Cid, if you check out the gallery on his website, there's a few pics that look like it could be his store.


----------



## Ciddian

Wow what a lovely store!  Just love the ornate myself


----------



## ChuckRum

wow, this is my new favourite LFS and i havent even been there yet.


----------



## acropora1981

So you're saying that there is now more than the Pet Paradise and the Glass Zoo? Wow...sweet. I'll come check it out next time I'm in party town.


----------

